# Pre-war Ranger And Mystery Tank Help Please



## Kato (Aug 5, 2016)

I just bought the Yale posted in another thread......the brown tank was on the Yale but wasn't supposed to be.
I think it's a Mead Ranger tank based on you can partially read  script Ran... on the tank still.

I bought the 2nd one having no idea what it was for / type bike or how old.
The sliding lock is something different or is at least to me. Looks like it mounts from the bottom, not over the top bar like the Ranger does.

Looking for any kind of help on year on the Ranger tank and any info at all on the 2nd one.
Thanks
Kato


----------



## The Admiral (Aug 6, 2016)

The second one maybe looks like an Elgin. Can you post the dimensions of both tanks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2016)

I think the thin one is an Excelsior tank.


----------



## The Admiral (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok. Is the excelsior one for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Aug 6, 2016)

I've added a couple pics with the dimensions on the 2 tanks.

I have been getting quite a few PM's on these and will be selling both once I figure out a fair value on them.
Obviously the Ranger is much more common but I can't find any info as far as year, bike on the red one with the slide lock and bottom mount.

Hopefully I can move these onto somebody that needs them to complete a bike.
I'll try and answer any questions and take pics as needed.


----------



## Kato (Aug 6, 2016)

Few more pics of red tank - top, other side and bottom.
The opposite side of the door isn't as nice of shape paint condition-wise.
the Ranger tank is pretty much same condition on both sides / overall the same.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 6, 2016)

Cabe member "incajoe" just sold this. The tank looks like a match to me. Also cabe member "Dave the wave" thought Excelsior manufactured as well. Maybe both tanks are from Excelsior MFG. CO.


----------



## Kato (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm guessing you mean the Ranger tank.......? 
The one in the pic looks really close but the angle on the front on mine looks not quite as straight - more of an angle on mine??
I took the pic of mine and printed at about the same size and held up to the computer pic - angle looks different doing that also.
Other than that everything looks exact so maybe it just the pis vs. what I have.....?


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 6, 2016)

Is front more like this?


----------



## Kato (Aug 6, 2016)

Heck it's hard to tell........the 2 in the pics look the same - super close to each other.
Pics make it so hard based on angles etc. I'm guessing the only way is by measuring.


----------



## Kato (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm going to send PM's to the guys that were interested in the red tank and give them the 1st shot.
I figure if people saw the pics and sent me a PM they were the ones most interested.
If this is against CABE rules or ??? please let me know.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Kato (Aug 7, 2016)

IMPORTANT - I made a mistake on a dimension - the back edge length on the red tank. It is really on 3/4" - Sorry about that.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here are some pics of a ranger tank I have. The dimensions match yours. Tank is mid 20's to early 30's.


----------



## Kato (Aug 7, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Here are some pics of a ranger tank I have. The dimensions match yours. Tank is mid 20's to early 30's.
> 
> Looks to be the exact tank like you said..........Thanks for the pics and info !!!


----------



## Kato (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks to be the exact tank like you said..........Thanks for the pics and info !!![


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey mike,the 2nd tank is a Excelsior circa 1914-16 the Mead Ranger tank is circa 1917-20.value wise $200+ i think all toolbox tanks bring that much in that cond.


----------



## Kato (Aug 8, 2016)

Here are the first pics I've been able to find showing the 2nd tank - bottom mount style.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engine...lsior-motorbike-with-119cc-cyclemotor-engine/


----------



## Kato (Aug 10, 2016)

The red and black pinstriped tank has been sold
I'll probably sell the Ranger down the road and will do that in the normal For Sale part of the forums.

Thanks to all that helped with info on both tanks
Kato


----------



## Kato (Aug 15, 2016)

Buyer changed his mind.......may end up on E-Bay.


----------



## Kato (Sep 28, 2016)

Gonna list both of these up this weekend here on the CABE


----------



## Kato (Oct 3, 2016)

Both tanks are sold


----------

